# 2 for 2 yesterday



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

we got two cobes yesterday. One fish was 60 and one was 36...I will post the pictures I have later on this afternoon.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

where abouts were ya'll at? and congrats on the fish.


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you get a water temp reading?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are the pictures...Sorry it took me so long to get them up


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good jod guys ! nice fish thanks for the pics ,I'm gonna shoot for tuesday this week


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work; tks for the report & pics.

Evan.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! nice day on the water.

Congrat's to you and your crew.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

great job Brad. looks like ya'll had fun.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!! Was a great day, 2 for 2 that early in March was awesome. Plus the young lady, Emily caught her first cobia ever(the 60 was hers)


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

GREAT JOB nice fish,,thanx for the awesome report and pics,,,,:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work fellas, I will be doing a trip Wend. morning. Can't wait hope we light one up!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

????????


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^^

Well I get it!


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Some nice fish.


----------

